# Good Eats - Jerky with Alton Brown??



## johnh12 (Feb 22, 2017)

I just watched his episode on making jerky. Here's the link to the recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/beef-jerky-recipe/

He got my attention was when he said a dehydrator wasn't the best way to go because it "cooked" the strips and gave it a different flavor profile.

He laid the marinated strips in the valleys of pleated air conditioner filters. He then attached the bundle of several filters to a box fan with a bungee cord and blew ambient air over the package for 8 to 12 hours.

He claimed the fan dried jerky would last several months with no refrigeration necessary.

The only salt used is what's in the Teriyaki and Worcestershire. No curing salt was added either.

Thoughts??????


----------



## link (Feb 22, 2017)

I have seen this episode many times and have always wanted to try it but have not. It is on my list of things to do.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2017)

From what I understand, properly air dried meats are shelf stable indefinitely...  Cooked meats, not so much...   Don't know why...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2017)

The biggest fear with jerky is botulism from a long smoke with no oxygen. AB's method has lots of oxygen contact. Next, there are other bacteria of concern but jerky contains a lot of salt and often sugar. Not a hospitable environment! Additionally the fan air volume dries quickly. Take away water and bacteria cant or won't grow. Handle the meat properly, work clean and quickly and this method is generally safe for home use and con be consumed by healthy individuals...JJ


----------



## pete mazz (Feb 23, 2017)

I'd worry more about what the furnace filters he uses are made of....


----------



## donr (Apr 18, 2017)

I assume his process could be closely approximated by turning down the temperature on your dehydrator to its lowest setting if yours is adjustable.

Don


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The biggest fear with jerky is botulism from a long smoke with no oxygen....JJ


My question is, how can one produce smoke without oxygen? I sure can’t.

As for c botulism, I can understand it forming in improperly canned foods and mishandled baked potatoes that where cooked in tightly wrapped aluminum foil. I cannot find any reference to anyone suffering from c botulism from meat being cooked, such as jerky, in a grill or smoker.  

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2017)

I miss typed it should be " low " oxygen like in a smoker...JJ

From the USDA...Clostridium botulinum  are rod-shaped bacteria (also called  C. botulinum. They are anaerobic, meaning they live and grow in low oxygen conditions. The bacteria form protective spores when conditions for survival are poor. The spore has a hard protective coating that encases the key parts of the bacterium and has layers of protective membranes. Within these membranes and the hard coating, the dormant bacterium is able to survive for years.  C. botulinum  is responsible for a disease called botulism.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I miss typed it should be " low " oxygen like in a smoker...JJ
> 
> From the USDA...Clostridium botulinum are rod-shaped bacteria (also called C. botulinum. They are anaerobic, meaning they live and grow in low oxygen conditions. The bacteria form protective spores when conditions for survival are poor. The spore has a hard protective coating that encases the key parts of the bacterium and has layers of protective membranes. Within these membranes and the hard coating, the dormant bacterium is able to survive for years. C. botulinum is responsible for a disease called botulism.


Find it hard to believe you of all people mis typed. 

I fully understand what c bat oops c bot is, and can see low oxygen conditions in canned foods including wrapped potatoes, but can a smoker be considered a low oxygen environment that would make c bot a concern? As stated earlier I can find no reference that it is or that it has caused any problems in the past.

T


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 18, 2017)

A smoker is definitely a low oxygen environment.  As wood burns it releases many different compounds including CO, nitrogen, aldehydes, hydrocarbons, etc...   all of those LOVE to displace oxygen.  

Notice that nice smoke ring you have, CO and other compounds from the smoke assisted in the making of that.  

Also, the interior of a smoker does have a rather high humidity level at times.  As meats begin to "cook" they themselves will add to the moisture that is naturally created with the smoke.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> A smoker is definitely a low oxygen environment. As wood burns it releases many different compounds including CO, nitrogen, aldehydes, hydrocarbons, etc... all of those LOVE to displace oxygen.
> 
> Notice that nice smoke ring you have, CO and other compounds from the smoke assisted in the making of that.
> 
> Also, the interior of a smoker does have a rather high humidity level at times. As meats begin to "cook" they themselves will add to the moisture that is naturally created with the smoke.


Thanks for your response, but the question was is the oxygen low enough to promote c bot. The best I could find in answering that question myself was that in order for c bot to be a danger, the oxygen level would have to be less than 2 parts per million. Seems to me that would not be possible in a smoker alone if smoke is being introduced.

T


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Not being argumentative, but where is the reference to 2 ppm? I'd like to read it.


Not even going to be argumentative, just trying to use common sense here. If bot is a serious concern maybe we should insist that warnings be placed on smokers and grills stating that you close doors and lids at your own risk.

I was afraid you may ask your question. It was a Gov report that I found at about 2PM this afternoon. Sorry now that I did not save it, but I was still searching. If I happen across it again in the future, I will forward it to you.  

T


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 18, 2017)

Please do.  2 ppm O2 is about 0.0002%.   Basically, no O2, pretty much outer space.  However, 2% oxygen I could imagine in real world.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Please do. 2 ppm O2 is about 0.0002%. Basically, no O2, pretty much outer space. However, 2% oxygen I could imagine in real world.


Will see if I can find something for you tomorrow, have spent enough time on the computer today. In the meantime, see if you can find if c bot can survive 2% o2. You may find the article yourself. That's the avenue I was researching.

Later, 

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2017)

Ok, l make every effort to provide detailed and accurate information on food safety. As l get older and often times busier, l hit important points rather then giving full details. In this case l talked about botulism one of the most deadly of the many types of food bourn illnesses. Sometimes on such occasions, one of our fine members channels my dear departed Father and bring my faux pas to light. From very young Dad taught me to be accurate and complete when making statements lest you be challenged and face embarrassment. So without further ado, here is info on botulism and the major contributor to food poisoning from handling, processing, curing, smoking and storing meat, many are of concern making jerky...JJ

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_fs.html


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you once again JJ. The info you provided is one of many articles researched trying to find if _Clostridium botulinum_ was a concern when smoking or grilling foods.

Using what you have provided, I have gleaned some of what was felt to pertain to my original question as to the possible growth of _Clostridium botulinum_ while smoking foods. I am still unable to find any reference connecting _Clostridium botulinum_ and smoking foods.

My personal summary is, there is absolutely nothing to worry about concerning c botulinum while smoking or grilling foods. Of course proper handling, cooking, and storage procedures should be kept.

*Amount of oxygen required to sustain fire and smoke*

 When the _*percentage of oxygen*_  reaches 13–15%, the _*fire*_  will begin to _*smolder. *_Ordinarily, a minimum concentration of 15 percent oxygen in the air is needed to support flaming combustion. However, smoldering combustion can take place in an atmosphere with as little as 3 percent oxygen.

http://hawsepipe.net/chiefhelp/Firefighting/Fundamentals_Of_Firefighting.htm
[h1]Curing and Smoking Meats for Home Food Preservation
Literature Review and Critical Preservation Points[/h1]

Document Use  |  Preface  |  Table of Contents  |  References

[h2]5. Food Safety of Cured and Smoked Meats[/h2][h4]5.1.1. Non-traditional foods and non-traditional processes[/h4]
Today, consumers demand foods that are minimally processed, as "natural" as possible, and yet are convenient to use. Complicating these factors is a consumer preference toward cured and smoked foods that are processed with lower salt, lower nitrate and higher moisture levels. These parameters have a tremendous impact on the safety of a given cured/smoked food or process. Preferences for low fat and low sugar have less impact on the safety, but these factors can change the traditional curing and smoking process. It will be difficult to completely eliminate the use of nitrite, as there is no known substitute for it as a curing agent for meat.

_Clostridium botulinum_  requires a low oxygen atmosphere and therefore, vacuum packaging favors its growth (Andress 2001). In cured meats, careful attention must be paid to proper use of nitrates/nitrites that inhibit  _Clostridium botulinum_  prior to use of in-home vacuum packagers.

The majority (65%) of botulism cases are a result of inadequate home food processing or preservation (CDC 1998). Botulism results from ingestion of a toxin produced by the bacterium _C. botulinum_. This bacterium requires a moist, oxygen-free environment, low acidity (pH greater than 4.6) and temperatures in the danger zone (38-140°F) to grow and produce toxin.

Note: The above mentions oxygen free environment, not low oxygen.

_C. botulinum_  forms heat resistant spores that can become dangerous if allowed to germinate, grow, and produce toxin. Sufficient heat can be used to inactivate the toxin (180°F for 4 min., Kendall 1999).
[h3]5.2. Food Poisoning Organisms[/h3]
Details on pathogenic organisms mentioned below can be found in the  _FDA Bad Bug Book_  (US FDA 1992).
[h4]5.2.1. Botulism[/h4]
The majority (65%) of botulism cases are a result of inadequate home food processing or preservation (CDC 1998). Botulism results from ingestion of a toxin produced by the bacterium  _C. botulinum_. This bacterium requires a moist, oxygen-free environment, low acidity (pH greater than 4.6) and temperatures in the danger zone (38-140°F) to grow and produce toxin.  _C. botulinum_  forms heat resistant spores that can become dangerous if allowed to germinate, grow, and produce toxin. Sufficient heat can be used to inactivate the toxin (180°F for 4 min., Kendall 1999).  _C. botulinum_thrives in moist foods that are low in salt (less than 10%), particularly when they are stored at temperatures above 38°F. These organisms will not grow in an aerobic environment, but other aerobic organisms in a closed system can rapidly convert an aerobic environment to an anaerobic environment by using the oxygen for their own growth, permitting growth of  _C. botulinum_.

*For more information, please refer to the following resources:*

_Botulism in the United States_, 1899 - 1996 (CDC 1998).
_Potential Hazards in Cold Smoked Fish:_  _Clostridium botulinum_  _type E_. (US FDA 2001c).
_Botulism_  (Kendall 1999).
[h4]5.2.2. _Clostridium perfringens_[/h4]
Spores of some strains of  _Clostridium perfringens_  are so heat resistant that they survive boiling for four or more hours. Furthermore, cooking drives off oxygen, kills competitive organisms, and heat-shocks the spores, all of which promote germination to vegetative or growing cells. Once the spores have germinated, a warm, moist, protein-rich environment with little or no oxygen is necessary for growth. If such conditions exist (i.e., incorrectly holding meats at warm room temperature for smoking), sufficient numbers of vegetative cells may be produced to cause illness upon ingestion of the contaminated meat product.
[h3]5.3. Inhibition of Pathogens in Cured Meats[/h3]
Salt and nitrates or nitrites are the primary chemicals that are responsible for the inhibition of pathogen growth when curing meats. Adding to that, pH and temperature (below 40°F or above 140°F), these factors can act in concert to prohibit the growth of pathogens in these foods.  Table 5.3. indicates some extreme parameters for growth of pathogens.


_Table 5.3. Critical Parameters for growth of some Pathogens (Corlett Jr 1998)._
 
*Organism*

*min. pH*

*max. % salt*

*min. temp.*

*oxygen req.*

_Clostridium_

4.7

10

38°F

AN[sup]2[/sup]

 [sup]2[/sup]AN=anaerobic, requires the absence of oxygen;
 
[h3]5.5. Cured/Smoked Food Spoilage[/h3]
Not all microbial growth leads to food poisoning. Indeed, many organisms simply spoil cured and smoked foods making them unpalatable. Keep in mind that it is a general rule that if conditions exist to allow growth of spoilage organisms, these same conditions can allow for the growth of food poisoning organisms. Good judgment should prevail.


[h4]6.1.3. Temperature[/h4]
The danger zone for microbial growth is 40-140°F (USDA FSIS 1997b). Therefore, store, age, cure, or otherwise preserve meats in a refrigerator below 40°F. Cooking meats to an internal temperature of 160°F will destroy bacteria that can cause foodborne illness (USDA FSIS 1997b). Any recipe that minimizes preservation time within the temperature danger zone followed by cooking to a safe internal temperature will minimize risks of food poisoning.
[h4]6.2.3. Curing Compounds[/h4]
Purchase commercially prepared cure mixes and follow instructions carefully (PHS/FDA 2001) or blend cure mixes carefully at home using an accurate scale.

*Nitrate*. Use cure mixtures that contain nitrate (e.g., Prague Powder 2, Insta-Cure 2) for dry-cured products that are not to be cooked, smoked, or refrigerated (PHS/FDA 2001).

*Nitrite*. Use cure mixtures that contain nitrite (e.g., Prague Powder 1, Insta-Cure 1) for all meats that require cooking, smoking, or canning (PHS/FDA 2001)
[h3]6.3. Smoking[/h3]
Verify that smokehouses operate as intended (heat, airflow, moisture). Appropriate calibrated thermometers should be used (for cooking temperature and meat internal temperature). Procedures for delivering the appropriate thermal treatment of cooked meats in conformance with the Food Code must be developed and used. Smoke itself, without proper cooking, is not an effective food preservative (Hilderbrand 1999). Caution should be used when smoking meats at temperatures in the danger zone 40-140°F for prolonged periods of time. In such a case meats must have been salted or cured first.
[h3]6.8. Storage Guidelines[/h3]
Store Cured/Smoked Poultry up to two weeks in the refrigerator or up to one year in the freezer (TAES Extension Poultry Scientists 1999). Store lightly cured fish 10-14 days in the refrigerator or 2-3 months in the freezer (Luick 1998). Vacuum packaged meats, e.g., smoked fish, must be kept at 40°F, since the reduced oxygen atmosphere increases the risk of botulism poisoning (Luick 1998). Modern fish curing/smoking recipes produce a highly perishable product that rarely keeps better than the raw fish.


----------

